

Keyboard Acoustic Emanations (2004) [pdf] - aus_
http://rakesh.agrawal-family.com/papers/ssp04kba.pdf

======
curiousAl
This is brilliant.

I'll bet most, if not all of the best sysadmins in the world would be in utter
befuddlement if someone in their office was using a simple "idle" iphone as a
keylogger. It's so out there that it'll make you think you're going crazy: the
perfect crime.

------
cjfont
I'm not sure this will works with today's quiet keyboards, looks like they
used the noisy IBM-style keyboards for the setup.

